# parler (de / du, de la) + sujet de discussion - préposition & article



## o_raposo

Bonjour !

Je viens de lire cette question sur le site de Le Figaro (*du* Figaro ?) : _Parlez-vous rugby au bureau?_ Je suis surpris de constater qu'on peut dire _parler rugby_, sans preposition. Je croyais qu'on devait toujouts dire _parler de rugby_. Y a-t-il une différence ?

Au fait, à tous les Français: désolé pour la défaite d'hier soir. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.
Pour la question de l'article, voir aussi parler de / du, de la, des - article.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

On dit le site *du* Figaro . Et voilà ce que dit le Trésor de la langue française à propos de parler dans son usage "parler rugby".


> "  *2. a)* [Constr. avec un compl. sans art. désignant ce dont les locuteurs parlent]  Avoir une conversation, échanger des propos sur tel ou tel sujet, s'entretenir de. Parler affaires, chiffons*; parler boutique*.  Ce très aimable docteur Martin est vraiment un délicat. Je l'ai entendu parler femmes, bouquins, cuisine, et la manière dont il en parle ne peut laisser un doute sur cette qualité distinguée de l'homme (Goncourt, Journal, 1894, p.542). Raoul Dufy est en train d'illustrer sa Terre, −qui est vraiment sa terre au sens campagnard et noble du mot. Ainsi nous avons été amenés à parler campagne, fermiers, tracteurs, etc. (Larbaud, Journal, 1931, p.252). Ne parlons pas haine, parlons politique. Le pape mort, savez-vous qui lui succédera? (Montherl., Malatesta, 1946, i, 8, p.457)."



Y a t-il une nuance entre _parler rugby_ et _parler de rugby_ ? Difficile à dire, peut-être que _parler rugby_ signifie que l'on converse sur un thème que les protagonistes s'approprient, avec des échanges partagés, ce qui n'est pas forcément la cas lorsqu'on _parle *de* rugby_?

(quant à la défaite de l'équipe de France, elle est méritée ...)


----------



## itka

Je pousse peut-être un peu loin, mais quand j'entends des expressions comme "parler chiffons", "parler affaires", "parler rugby" je le "ressens" (c'est dire si c'est subjectif !) comme parler une langue, être plongé dans cette culture, en connaître les subtilités en spécialiste.

Pour moi, on est beaucoup plus investi dans le rugby si on "parle rugby" que si on "parle de rugby"...


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah tiens ! J'avais failli écrire la même chose que toi, Itka, mais ça m'a semblé aussi trop subjectif comme explication…


----------



## CASTELL

Bonsoir

Je suis en train de lire un roman (je suis hispanophone). J'ai trouvé 2 fois ces mots. Je sais, l'engrais c'est pour les plantes , mais je me demande si cela ne serait pas une expression toute faite, car autrement je n'y trouve pas de sens
Voici les contextes:
_- C'est un voisin qui má tuée. Ma mère aimait ses parterres de fleurs et, un jour, mon père et lui avaient parlé engrais. _

_- ...l'autorité naturelle que lui conférait son âge et le fait aussi que c'était un voisin et qu'il avait parlé engrais avec mon père me tétanisaient._

Merci pour votre aide. A bientôt!


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Ce n'est pas vraiment une expression toute faite.
C'est calqué sur l'expression "parler chiffons", qui signifie "Tenir une discussion au sujet de tissus, et de vêtements".
On peut parfois remplacer "chiffons" par n'importe quel autre mot, et cela signifiera "tenir une discussion au sujet de cette chose".


----------



## 3bien

Je viens d'apprendre qu'on ne met pas d'article partitif avec les verbes qui portent de, par exemple, je parle *de* politique, j'ai envie de vacances... mais on dit aussi je parle de vie ou je parle *de la* vie?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## juliettecherie

on dirait : «je parle de vie ou de mort» et «je parle de la vie» Il y a une petite différence de sens...

je sais pas si ça aide vraiment...!


----------



## 3bien

Merci Juliette, chérie , je crois que grâce à vous j'ai compris quelque chose...
Quand on parle d'un sujet en géneral c'est parler *de:*
je parle *de* politique, je parle *d'*affaires, je parle *de* chiens...
tandis que si le sujet est concret on met l'article:
je parle *de la* politique allemande, je parle *des* affaires du président, je parle *du* chien de ton voisin.

C'est bien ça?

Encore merci beaucoup!


----------



## juliettecherie

Oui. comme ça vous ne vous tromperez pas !!


----------



## giulietta5

Bon soir,

Je voudrais savoir si dire "nous ne parlons jamais de la religion" est l'équivalent de "nous ne parlons jamais de religion"; c'est-à-dire la première phrase au niveau de la grammaire est-elle aussi correcte que la dernière, et si oui, y aura-t-il une différence de sens?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonsoir,

Les deux phrases sont correctes et ont plus ou moins le même sens. Je trouve toutefois la version sans article défini un peu plus naturelle :

_Nous ne parlons jamais de religion._


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour,
On peut dire aussi : _Nous ne parlons jamais religion._


----------



## lav92

Pourquoi dit-on […] "parler d'amour" mais "parler de la mort"?


----------



## HerbertX

[…]
On peut parler de l'amour (de sa vie) ou parler d'amour. On peut même "parler amour", comme on "parle affaires" ou "parle chiffons"
On parle de la mort puisqu'il n'y a qu'une seule mort.


----------



## lav92

Ceci n'est pas tout-à-fait évident pour moi. On peut considérer l'amour comme une notion, un phénomène en général qui existe dans la vie des humains. C'est-à-dire qu'on peut le concevoir de la même façon que la mort, comme c'est le cas dans votre exemple. Mais dans ce sens, on parle tout de même d'amour et non de l'amour.

On pourrait également imaginer que la mort ne soit pas unique et qu'il en existe des miliers dont les gens peuvent mourir. Alors, pourquoi pas parler de la mort (de son copain) et parler de mort (en général) ?


----------



## HerbertX

Je m'abstiens de toute notion "psychologique" et me borne aux faits grammaticaux :

je parle *de l'*amour que j'ai pour *cette* femme = spécifique
Tout le long de la soirée on a parlé [d']amour - le sujet de la conversation était "l'amour" = général
On parle *d'*amour entre X et Y - on pense que les deux sont amoureux
On parle *de l'*amour entre X et Y - on parle de *leur* amour = spécifique

Nous avons parlé *de la* mort, de la voiture, de la femme, du boulot, des enfants *de notre copain *= spécifique
Nous avons parlé *de* mort et *de* bonheur, *de* guerre et *de* paix = général

Voilà comment je vois les choses. Attends l'avis de francophones


----------



## Roméo31

CHerbertX,  je vois les choses comme vous. En plus, vos exemples devraient être  très éclairants pour lav92.


----------



## SergueiL

HerbertX said:


> Tout le long de la soirée on a parlé [d']amour - le sujet de la conversation était "l'amour" = général


Dans ce sens, la forme "parler de l'amour" est tout à fait possible, elle n'est pas rare non plus. 


> Pourquoi dit-on […] "parler d'amour" mais "parler de la mort"?


"Parler de mort" est aussi possible. "Toute la soirée, nous avons parlé de mort et de vie après la mort"
J'avancerais l'hypothèse que "parler de mort" est encore plus général, encore plus vague que "parler de la mort"
Mais la nuance, aussi bien sémantique que stylistique, reste mince.


----------



## julia shin

_parler politique / parler de politique / parler de la politique_
Est-ce qu'il y a un sens différent pour chacune de ces expressions?
Quand on supprime l'article?


----------



## Chimel

_Parler politique_ est une forme raccourcie de _parler de politique_. Il n'y a pas de différence de sens.

_Parler de la politique_ nécessite un déterminant: parler de la politique européenne, par exemple.


----------



## julia shin

Merci Chimel, donc il faut toujours dire : Je parle *de la politique française /européenne * etc.. 
jamais 'Je parle de la politique' seul, sans aucun adjectif?


----------



## Chimel

Oui, effectivement.


----------



## plantin

Chimel said:


> _Parler de la politique_ nécessite un déterminant: parler de la politique européenne, par exemple.


C'est souvent le cas, mais pas toujours; par exemple c'est un lieu commun chez les hommes politiques de dire _"qu'il faut parler de la politique autrement". _On ne parle pas d'une politique en particulier, il s'agit de la "chose politique" dans son sens le plus général.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis du même avis que Plantin : l'article défini est possible sans complément.


----------



## Chimel

C'est juste.


----------



## buketturk

Est-ce que dans cette phrase, on ne devait pas ajouter "*de*" avant du mot "amour" ? Sinon, "parler amour" et "parler d'amour" sont bien les mêmes choses ?

"Car, lorsqu'on *parle amour*, je n'entends qu'un seul : celui qui passe le premier dans toutes les questions de la vie."

Merci d'avance.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Il est plus correct d'employer la préposition ; mais on peut entendre dans la langue courante et dans un style  relâché cet emploi  de_ parler_ suivi d'un complément direct sans article :_ parler amour, politique, cinéma _... L'absence d'article tend à donner au complément de _parler_ une valeur plus générale et il s'agit nécessairement d'un sujet de conversation. En aucune façon, on pourrait dire : _*Les poèmes de Ronsard parlent amour_.


----------



## buketturk

Oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous. La phrase n'est pas de moi. Je voulais juste être sûre. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## watermelonsugar

Bonjour,

J'ai lu/entendu plusieurs fois en France l'expression "parler quelque chose". Exemples :

"On doit toujours s’excuser de _parler peinture_"
"Parlons peu, _parlons pain_"
"On _parle climat_ au Centre socioculturel"

Quelle est la différence si on dirait plutôt "parler de la peinture" ou "parler de pain"?
J'ai essayé de trouver une explication mais j'ai juste trouvé sur ce sujet que "Parler est un verbe intransitif, c’est-à-dire qu’il n’est jamais accompagné d’un complément d’objet direct : on ne peut pas _parler quelque chose_ (à part une langue)" - bon, évidemment ce n'est pas vrai car "parler quelque chose" existe bel et bien... Est-ce une sorte de langage familier ?

Merci!


----------



## Bezoard

Dans "parler peinture", il n'est pas sûr qu'on puisse qualifier "peinture" de COD. Du reste, on ne pourrait pas interroger là -dessus avec "Que parlez-vous ?". Voir des discussions à ce sujet :
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...YQFnoECDcQAQ&usg=AOvVaw0b7yRihI4ufNXcoUg5oKvW


----------



## Chimel

watermelonsugar said:


> bon, évidemment ce n'est pas vrai car "parler quelque chose" existe bel et bien... Est-ce une sorte de langage familier ?


Bienvenue sur le forum, Watermelonsugar !   
Je ne dirais pas que c'est du style familier, c'est plutôt un raccourci de langage, du même genre que _manger chinois_ pour _manger de la nourriture chinoise _ou _penser sécurité._


----------



## Nanon

Concernant _« parlons peu, parlons pain »,_ cette citation ressemble à la phrase proverbiale _« parlons peu, mais parlons bien ». _On pourrait aussi dire _« parlons peu, parlons de pain » _mais le style s'affaiblirait, la phrase perdrait de sa force.

Voici en outre ce que dit le dictionnaire Larousse :


> *Parler de qqch, de qqn.* Quand le sujet de la conversation est de type général, l'ellipse de la préposition _de _est fréquente et correcte : _parler politique, parler chiffons, parler voitures._ Mais _de _ne peut être sous-entendu si le complément est une personne ou un sujet précis : _parler de Danielle, des dernières élections._
> Source : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/parler/58243 - voir § Difficultés.


----------

